# Oyster Bay Beach Resort



## suesam (Jun 2, 2016)

We were confirmed into a 1 bedroom at Oyster Bay in St. Maarten for January 21-28. We put in the request in February.  We are pretty excited. Any recommendations or advice welcome! 

Sue


----------



## PrairieGirl (Jun 3, 2016)

*congrats!*

I am a long time OBBR owner (1996) and LOVE it there. Beautiful resort with wonderful staff. January is a hard month to get an exchange for, so you have done well.  There are so many things to do and see on SXM that you can easily overload yourself.  Hop on over to TTOL http://www.traveltalkonline.com/forums/postlist.php?Cat=0&Board=stmartin to find out everything that you would ever want to know about SXM (and the FOOD!) and see what interests you.  

It all depends on what you are looking for in a vacation.  I love the fact that OBBR is off the beaten track (rent a car!) but others miss walking to tons of nightlife.

So in a nutshell, you can be as busy as you like or do nothing but hang out on the beach all day  - there are 36 or 37 to choose from and each is different - in looks, vibe, sand texture, facilities and occupancy - something for everyone.  And then top off the day with a fine meal.  

We have been all over the Caribbean and found SXM to have the perfect combination of things we like.

Enjoy your trip!
LeAnn


----------



## suesam (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you so much for the link! It will be very helpful for my research! 

Sue


----------



## classiclincoln (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice resort, congrats!

Check out our reviews in the Marketplace.  Things to do and restaurants.


----------



## dice934 (Jun 20, 2016)

There are two facebook pages that have a ton of information on it and many helpful members.

SXM or Bust! is one and has about 4,000 members.

I own at Dawn Beach Club which is on the same beach as OBBR.  There is a store right at the entrance of the OBBR and they sell most items you will need. There is a few good restaurants at the same location and several more with in a short drive. 

http://www.traveltalkonline.com/foru...Board=stmartin is a great resource for the island.  You do not need a car as there is some choices of restaurants right outside the resort but the beach there is not that good compared to other beaches. Rent a car from the locals as they are better deals then the big companies and treat you a lot better. 

Join the facebook page as on there you can ask any question you like and get quick answers from people who go to the island a lot or even live there.

Enjoy.


----------



## 2turners (Jul 5, 2017)

Have a Oyster Pond timeshare (floater) studio that we need to sell.


----------

